# Ethyl alcohol



## 360spyder (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone use ethyl alcohol in their recipes? I use BA,BB (when needed) and always use ethyl alcohol, but I think the ethyl alcohol leaves minor PIP. Anyone else ever use this, and is it needed?


----------



## Sully (Jan 25, 2014)

What are you using the alcohol for? As a solvent, preservative, or anti bacterial? And why would you use it if you're sure it causes PIP? Shouldn't you be trying to brew your gear as pain free as possible, not the other way around?


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2014)

Are you talking about ethyl oleate? Its formed from ethanol.... It does give me a pip. But ethanol is pure grain alcohol. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## 360spyder (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, no EO is junk. It is in the recipe I get all of my oils from and powders, he borrows them from a real pharmaceautical company. When I make 1000mg batches he says it evaporates 1% off as well as a little under 1% of BA off, leaving 1.2-1.5%. His response was they do it for extra sterility and it makes the gear so thin it's like water, that part is true. We also use bp oil or some weird shit I never heard of.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2014)

Well There are a lot smarter guys here who may know.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2014)

Holy fuk u gotta be kidden me.. No .. rediculous. ..

You already use ba and bb ..one is antibacterial and other a strerile solvent  . What is BP oil.. ( British Petroleum)?. :banghead:


----------



## 360spyder (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice IB I'll give you props on the British petroleum, I knew that would be in the first thread after that post lol. I actually think it's gp. This is for ironBuilt only, I would like to send you a few bottles, maybe a test or sust,deca or npp,Eq or mast. Anyway I will send you whatever you would like to try and just give me some feedback. I think you will like everything, I just want to see how you feel about that ethyl alcohol. Pm me if you would be interested in helping me out. Thanks.


----------



## warrenboy (Feb 5, 2014)

my friend was going to use it but after reading about it i would not recommend it..


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks


----------

